
Titan Security Keys: Now Available on the Google Store - Sami_Lehtinen
https://cloud.google.com/blog/products/identity-security/titan-security-keys-now-available-on-the-google-store
======
nealmueller
Related article by Krebs on Gooogle's security key deployment.
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/07/google-security-keys-
neu...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2018/07/google-security-keys-neutralized-
employee-phishing)

Related video by me and another googler about anti-phishing work by Google.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu6VkVmRMow](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hu6VkVmRMow)

